# Bolivar Public Hunting



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

hi guys, i was wondering if anyone on here has ever tried hunting the public hunting land in bolivar? Im tired of having to wait til the weekend to go to cambridge to hunt and want to hunt some place close.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Used to hunt it when I was younger , in all honesty there are ALOT of guys that hunt it and most of the deer are pushed to the private property by the time the rut rolls around. I have actually seen more deer down there after the gun seasons . But overall not really worth hunting . You're really better off checking out the public hunting at Atwood Lake . Lot of land and lot of deer . Good Luck


----------



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

thanks , thats what my wifes cousin was saying. im gonna go to atwood tmrw morning if it isnt raining too hard.


----------

